# 11/12/2011 Hunt



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)

Headed out Friday night. Got our first bobcat about an hour into hunting and the second one about 2:30am. Then we slept for a few hours and day called the next morning.

Stand 1: Coyote show at 8 minutes, busts us and we miss a couple running shots.

Stand 2: 15 minutes I spot a coyote circling down wind in the thick brush. Steps out down wind about 150 yards and I put him down.

Stand 3: Nothing.

Stand 4: Didn't see the coyote until he was at the call. He spooks and wraps around us and Trent shoots him at 30 yards with the .204....... He dropped for 10 seconds, then got up and ran into a wash and disappears..... oh well

Stand 5: Call a single at 5 minutes and drop him..... keep calling and one more comes in at 12 minute and drop him.... awesome.

Stand 6 & 7: nothing

Stand 8: Spot a coyote at about 100 yards that just popped out of the thick brush, winds us and trots away. Trent takes a 300 yards running shot and nailed it right between the ears.

Shot 5 but only recovered 4. Not a bad weekend.

Bobcat #1










First coyote










Trent with his long range running shot.










1st Coyote must have been an older one look at these teeth.










Our total for the weekend

Me ( Chris )


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

very nice, doesn't get much better than that


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Dang! Good job fellas! What type calls you using for the yotes?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done, your in a purple patch at the moment.

Just one thing I don't feel thats the right attitude to have after wounding an animal "oh well" did you go after it to see if you could end its misery that you have just created?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job guys !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes well done, some nice colors on those yotes.


----------



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)

MattUK,

I meant oh well, like its not a contest.... We absolutely looked for the coyote for 30 minutes..... followed his tracks up a sandy wash until they disappeared in some rocks. We looked hard and found nothing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to read you cleared that up. A coyote deserves better than dying a slow death in my book, they are afterall a formidable adversary.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

HoundNV said:


> MattUK,
> 
> I meant oh well, like its not a contest.... We absolutely looked for the coyote for 30 minutes..... followed his tracks up a sandy wash until they disappeared in some rocks. We looked hard and found nothing.


I'm glad to hear that, maybe you should of added that to your post so it was clear to all.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Agreed, we don't need to have visitors believing we're slobs like on some of the other sites.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing------I know its hard to lose them I've been there---sometimes it happens--you can look and look but never find---Great Hunt---Nice bunch of fur-----congrats ---------sb


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope I am wronge but sometimes it seems that people are to quick to assume someone has done something wronge. Why assume that he never even looked for the missing coyote. I would like to think that everyone on this site is a responsible hunter that does what they can to make good clean kills but we also all know that things happen. I dont know maybe Im the one in the wrong I just dont like to see other hunters acusing hunters of doing things. Its hard enough these days so lets no fight among ourselves.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

poe said:


> I hope I am wronge but sometimes it seems that people are to quick to assume someone has done something wronge. Why assume that he never even looked for the missing coyote. I would like to think that everyone on this site is a responsible hunter that does what they can to make good clean kills but we also all know that things happen. I dont know maybe Im the one in the wrong I just dont like to see other hunters acusing hunters of doing things. Its hard enough these days so lets no fight among ourselves.


You couldn't be more wrong if you tried. If I post something I give all details. On this post all I saw were the words "OH WELL" which makes me think that something's not right. We are not the only people to be viewing what's said on here!


----------



## DanielB (Nov 15, 2011)

Your Right Mattuck alot of people who aren't members of this website can see these pages through google and theyll read some of the passages and just think people here are unethical slobs, that's what I thought alot looking at other sites before I joined here


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

Good hunting Chris. As for the "oh well," we have all lost game at some point. Glad to see you cleared that up. Its an unfortunate part of hunting, but I do not know a single hunter that hasn't lost something. I also don't know a respectable hunter that didn't go after his game and make a good effort to recover it. We just have to hope for a little better shot next time.

I am all for anchoring game with another shot if it is down but obviously not out.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like ya had a great weekend! Keep it up.


----------

